# BUSAN | Cinema Centre | U/C



## 3dinge (Nov 18, 2009)

Great renders!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development News-2010.1.6*

Dureraum, 2nd Metropolitan Museum of Art Cruising 

Busan Film Center, The Metropolitan Museum of Art 2 'cruising' 
Busan major cultural facility construction projects '4 'promotion this year, but how 









● Busan Film Center 


Busan Film Center, currently under construction perspective. 

- ₩ 162,400,000,000, gas to the re - 
- Secured 70% expected by the end of gongjeongryul 

● The Metropolitan Museum of Art 2 

- During the first year secured chugyeongseo yongyeokbi 
- Construction of the second half of 2012 ordered favorably 

● Opera House 
- Selected delayed bukhang related yejeongji 
- Since the construction of public opinion after 2016 

● Busan National Library 

- Basic design yongyeokbi consecutive two years in February 
- The National Library also negatively nanhang ' 

Busan Film Center (dureraum), including the Metropolitan Museum of Art 2 (jeonyonggwan Biennale), Opera House (tentative title), the National Library building problems, Busan, Busan is a cultural issue up. These four cultural facilities, 2010 How Can I promote. Busan is currently under construction (gongjeongryul 30%) is the Busan Film Center, and the basic plan confirmed in December last year and changed the shape from the cultural and administrative procedures into full-fledged 2 Municipal Museum is expects to proceed smoothly. The redevelopment of the prolonged bukhang the site selection has been on hiatus for the promotion of the opera house was re-scheduled, the National Library of Busan KDI (Korea Development Institute) this month to announce the results of the feasibility review will have to wait. 

The city last year, in August 2008 chakgonghan Busan Film Center, focusing on construction as planned in September 2011 that the building construction plans. The government decided, gas and 69.1 billion won ₩ 162,400,000,000 (₩ 81,200,000,000 each country, a fight), and the rescheduling of the government sponsored the first half is expected to achieve 50% or more. , Gas for re-review results of feasibility will be announced this month in Double-KDI. Busan official "efforts of local lawmakers and the government bill in 2010 than the government sponsored ₩ 10,000,000,000 jeungaekdoen secured 16.5 billion won, and the supplementary budget, depending on the results of the feasibility review the possible construction of the Busan Film Center, this bright outlook," he said. The city of Busan Film Center's Theater by the end of Winter and the administration building's skeleton, including 04 major facilities, such as finishing a 70% boost could gongjeongryul said. 
Busan, the Opera House, built about 2014 to 2016 the existing construction schedule, since the re-scheduling and promotion, public debate and pieces through the first half of public opinion through the process, decided to give concrete direction. The Committee will conduct a conspiracy to organize ideas. Originally planned by the international architectural design competition in the world of trend changes in advance that you do not need to see the deep location and name of building, building form, internal facilities, such as conspiring ahyidieoman finalized his design proposal intends to 2013. To this end, the original budget, 500 million have been assigned. 

This controversy is currently being planned will build the Opera House in April of redevelopment projects for private operators bukhang jaegongmo seems to be determined later. The city this year based on this administrative process from the thief. 

2 Saha Hadandong eulsukdo Municipal Cultural Center next to the Busan Museum of the business is built on the base plan year and the first supplementary yongyeokbi (₩ 423,280,000) in the second half secured baljuhal plans. The changing shape of national cultural assets on the land purchase process step while entering the international design competition will be held early next year. 2012 Construction of the Metropolitan Museum of Art Part 2 will be completed in 2015, chongsaeop ₩ 41,000,000,000 (government sponsored ₩ 16,400,000,000, fight ₩ 24,600,000,000) is a commitment. 

Promoting business in the country, Busan, Busan, the National Library building in the government assign the basic design yongyeokbi 1 billion won in two years is a row in February and has been on hiatus. City official, "released this month feasibility review the results I was hoping for, but the employer is still a negative side chain, the National Library's vision has a lot of worry," he said.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Status changed to U/C


----------



## Taiki24 (Dec 1, 2008)

This is just amazing, I love the design!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.1.15-Busan Centum city Construction updates*

by WBCB(His nickname is wbc Solomon tower..)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.2.6*

By WBCB


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.3.6-Construction updates*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.3.15*


----------



## mailguy (Apr 4, 2010)

This does not look very nice.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction updates-2010.4.22*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Progress-2010.5.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*May 9th*

Courtesy of WBCB From Daum Skyscrapers


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Updates-2010.6.10*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.6.23*


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

wow looks fantastic!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.7.9*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.7.15*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.7.23*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.8.16*


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

This one is another nice project from Austrian Coop-Himmelblau


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.8.20*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*BIACF 2010-Durreraum Model*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Updates-2010.10.1*


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Construction Updates-2010.11.10*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2010.11.26*


































Close-up









Wow!! Wonderful Progress!!


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Busan Cinema Center Construction Updates-2010.12.5*









Cantilever works(Symbol of this Project)


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Courtesy of Related workers-Busan Cinema Center Development*

Angle Structure of the Busan Cinema Center-Landmark


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.1.6*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*City Landscapes-Centurm city Panorama(2011)*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*From Centurm Star-2010.12.24*


----------



## namtz2 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Google Earth*

Hello!! Could anybody please post a picture of the site from Google Earth please! I need it for a project I will be doing the 3d model of Busan Cinema Center and I cant locate the site in Google Earth I'm from Mexico so I dont really know the city to look for it. 


PLEASE!!!


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

How did they lift this big part of the roof structure?


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Splendid update-2011.5.1*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.5.13*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.5.22*


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.8.5*


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

is that roof the final design? looks like the tarp under roof shingles lol


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.8.13*


----------



## Stavel Hilston (Aug 13, 2011)

Alternately, take the Subway. Get in TsimShaTsui, change in Admiralty, get off Causeway Bay.


____________________
florida home insurance


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*2011.8.17*


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

What does "BIFF" stand for?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Busan International Film Festival. Strange, I'm used to seeing it spelt "PIFF" for Pusan, but that's the old Romanization, so I'm glad to see them changing it here.

Korea2002, what are the cranes next to this project building?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its going to be a highrise about 35 stories. A very nice design I might add.


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## DesignBuild Source (Jun 23, 2011)

*Busan Opera House Competition | Best In Architecture Compete*

Lacoste + Stevenson Architects










































Kubota and Bachman Architects


































Peter Ruge Architekten


































Wahag Studio


----------



## BIFC (Jun 6, 2011)

*BUSAN Cinema Centre*


----------



## BIFC (Jun 6, 2011)

*BUSAN Cinema Centre*


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ :O


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

All pictures from DCINSIDE(photos by ㄷㅎㅁㄱ


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

didnt biff happen very recently? any pics from the event?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Was inside this yesterday. Bravo!!! Very good work to those who built it!


----------



## tgmusic (Apr 2, 2011)

wonderful :carrot: anybody have some pic inside this?


----------

